# Designer zoas and more



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

For the enthusiastic collectors out there we have some sweet designer and classic zoas and palys available for sale.
Quantities are limited, no holds.

Strawberry Kiwi............15pp
Rainbow Penny.............15pp
Bloodshots...................20pp
Pirate Blood.................20pp
Candy Apple Red...........15pp
Yellow Checkers............5pp
Panama blues...............10pp
Bella blues...................10pp
PPE............................10pp
Armagedons.................20pp
Purple death 2 frags avail with multiple polyps 7 polyps frag 35 and 14polyps frag 70.
Captain America 3 polyps frag.....60
3 zoas frag pack.......40 each pack
1 LPS frag pack........70
All SPS FRAGS ARE ON SALE BUY 1 GET ONE FREE.


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

cheers


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

still some frags avail.
Armagedons... Sold out
strawberry kiwi... sold out
Orange, yellow and green rics medium to big sizes 15 each cheaper than anywhere else...
This new addition beautiful mean green with bluish center palys nice size polyps..


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't hesitate! Just go! There are lots of frags at Alex's  Good value too!


----------

